# Holy Frig! Coast Guard monitors rescue of mariner 400 miles south of Cold Bay, Alaska



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Guy leaps from the pulpit of his damaged boat onto a rescuing vessel.
Wow!

Coast Guard monitors rescue of mariner 400 miles south of Cold Bay, Alaska


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The newsreader thread on that rescye is running here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/news-...at-battered-sailboat-off-alaska-fox-news.html


----------

